# Moving funds back to RSA



## Joe (Aug 12, 2007)

Hello Fellow Expats!
We have been out ofthe country for ten years. We just left, we didn't emigrate.
We are considering returning to South Africa.
Has anyone any reliable info or recent experience concerning the repatriation of funds into an existing South African bank account.
What are the current regulations, pitfalls or difficulties, if any?
Are there any limits on the amounts that can be repatriated and do you have to give reasons and explanations for the funds 
Apart from the normal commissions etc: is there any liklihood of fines, penalties or other interference with a perfectly legitimate transfer?
Any assistance or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

why dont you email your bank and ask them?


----------



## Martinw (Jan 2, 2009)

Joe said:


> Hello Fellow Expats!
> We have been out ofthe country for ten years. We just left, we didn't emigrate.
> We are considering returning to South Africa.
> Has anyone any reliable info or recent experience concerning the repatriation of funds into an existing South African bank account.
> ...


Excuse my pessimism, but after 10 years you are concidering going back - WHY?
Well i sure hope you have done your homework and research beacuse I cannot think that things are the same as when you left. You must have been in a really war torn horrible place to concider going back to SA, because I can not think any civilized country, with their own flaws and faults, "lack of beauty as most people say" could be like that that I would ever concidr moving back. I wouldnt move back if someone made me a R millionaire( whats that worth any way - couple of thousand dollars hahaha) but whatever rocks your boat man. Hope for your part that every other place has to be that horrible, that SA is the only viable option. But the last time I checked umm 1 second ago, Western Ausralia where we are ticks all the RIGHT boxes( did not say the beautiful mountains, which is prob frequented more by criminals these days, or well what else is there? MMM wild life, well I wonder how many people go and see the wildlife in SA actually. So all and all what is left in SA - Beautifull mountains - WOW such a great reason to risk your life for) Anyway just another "sour Afrikaners" views as everybody thinks.


----------

